# It's Done



## JillP (Aug 16, 2006)

Well colonoscopy was done and it was a breeze. They found nothing which actually is making me scared because that still leaves doubt in my mind that it's ovarian cancer. Now what?


----------



## 20417 (Oct 25, 2006)

A series of monthly CA-125 testing, perhaps?


----------

